# 1kg of new Silver Crystal



## Elemental (Nov 21, 2021)

Now that the weather is a bit cooler, I finally got some silver cement processed and ran through my silver cell. Thought I would share a picture. I managed to get a little over 1 kilogram.

Elemental


----------

